# OHIP Eligibility after Extended Absence



## canada12 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello folks, I have a quick question regarding continuous OHIP coverage, I found some information on the official website (unfortunately due to forum rules, I am ineligible for posting links to it) but was hoping someone can clarify.

My understanding is that you must be in Canada at least 212 days out of the year to remain eligible, with some exceptions, and if you have _become ineligible and reapply_, there is a waiting period. 

My sister, who is a permanent resident of European descent (in case it matters), has been out of the country for travel/visiting family (i.e. not for work or study) for around 10 months. Upon her return, she immediately visited a few doctors and had some tests done. She wasn't aware of this residency limitation, and got hit with bills for all of her appointments and tests. 

Now, according to website, it says it allows for certain exceptions, including for 'other absences' such as traveling, once for up to 2 years, or twice up to 1 year each:

_"You may also be eligible for continuous OHIP coverage during a longer absence when you are away from Ontario for vacation or other reasons for up to 2-years at a time which may be taken as a full two-year absence or as two one-year absences.

To be eligible for continuous OHIP coverage during your first absence of this type, you must typically be physically present in Ontario for at least 153 days in each of the 2 consecutive years before the absence."_

My sister, since becoming a permanent resident around a decade ago, has never used this exception, so I would assume, given the information, that she can use them? A limitation to this rule is that, if it's your first time using it, you have to be present in the province at least 153 days in each of the 2 consecutive years preceding the absence. Again, since becoming a PR, she has never vacated the province for over 2 months in any given year, so she seems safe here as well.

So, am I understanding this correctly? If so, why did she get hit with all these medical bills, the website doesn't mention a waiting period for this type of absence since she is not considered to have lost her eligibility. Is this exception something she had to apply for? If so did it have to be done before her travel, or before her visits to the doctor? 

This got a little long, but I, and my sister I'm sure, would appreciate ANY help you folks can toss our direction, thanks!

EDIT: sorry, I know she's not an expat in Canada, but Google search brought me here, and I saw a few related threads get answered, hope that's okay


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

I believe that your sister should have informed OHIP of her intention to be absent for more than 6 months before she left.


----------

